# Leopard Geckos!



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Howdy, all!

I haven't been into keeping leopard geckos long, but I've had my two older boys, Pandemonium (an 11" normal phase male) and Ares (a 9" high yellow phase male) about 18 months, and my little guy Adonis (8" mack snow male) for about 11 months. I plan to get a snow female once I can afford to breed Adonis with to start a line of Mack Snow Blizzards. 

A bit of things I love about leopard geckos..? Well besides their calm disposition, simple set up, ease of taming, and beauty I love the fact that they are truly domesticated, and have been for a while now. Not to mention you can get great deals at pet stores XD Not kidding here, I got Adonis, now worth $60~$70, at Petco as a baby for so dang cheap it's kind of hilarious! Especially considering not only is Adonis a great color morph, his structure and build are fantastic! I'm really excited to get my hands on a nice blizzard, Adonis would make some seriously gorgeous babies. 

I'll post some pictures of my boys when I take some recent ones!

So, anyone else here into these lovely little creatures?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have had mine for a year now, and he is quite the majestic little fellow


----------



## Batgirl222 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've grown to love them thanks to my brother. He's had a few over the years. He's had his current ones for about 2 yrs and they are just adorable.


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

No leopards, but I have a panther gecko. They're just adorable. I wouldn't mind having a leopard gecko someday! :-D


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

You guys should post pictures if/when you can, I love seeing other people's leos! I'll get some pictures when I take my boys out later today 

Hollyk, panther geckos are pretty cool, they're eyes are so big! I find it kind of amusing that there are panther and leopard geckos (as well as cat geckos!).


----------



## hollyk (Sep 29, 2013)

I know- I bought this little guy for his eyes! lol I couldn't leave the store without him! He's got theses steely blue eyes. Beautiful. He's living with my parents for the semester, though, so I can't get a picture of him at the moment. I miss him, but didn't want to keep him in the car for 8 hours in 98* heat when I drove out here during the summer.


----------



## Perocore (Oct 4, 2013)

Finally took some pictures today! Here's Adonis, my Mack Snow;









He's still young, but he's got great breeding potential, very excited to get him a lady friend eventually!


----------



## Chachi (Sep 22, 2013)

He's cool!!


----------

